# Adire Audio



## bigdexxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Adire Audio


Somebody please buy this..........

They produced many great subwoofers and ones that are still traded and sold to this day.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

You should buy it, and bring it back.


----------



## jking29 (Jan 6, 2008)

That auction has literally been running for YEARS.


----------



## gnesterenko (Mar 17, 2011)

WTB a 2nd Shiva X2 to match my first


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

gnesterenko said:


> WTB a 2nd Shiva X2 to match my first


According to their LinkedIn pages, both of the people who were actively promoting XBL are doing other things nowadays... Dan Wiggins is the principle transducer engineer at Sonos nowadays.

I've been screwing around in audio for about 20years now, but I thank my lucky stars that I never did it for a living, because it is a TOUGH business.

Audio Psychosis • View topic - Is XBL^2 Dead?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

CSS in Canada is still using XBL...and have a tweeter using the technology in the works.


----------



## gnesterenko (Mar 17, 2011)

Yep, so WTB a used, but healthy Shiva X2. If anyone knows anyone, send em my way!


----------

